# need a mPga 478 socket 945 motherboard



## captain_volt (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello guys, 
 I have a  really old computer which  worked fine untill the mobo is dead  
So right now I need a old mobo for my P-4 .If anybody has that let me know plz.




I also want to know one more thing.there are chinese 945 boards available in the market. Is it fine to use  a chinese one?


----------



## captain_volt (Apr 10, 2011)

hey guys nobody cares


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 10, 2011)

Chinese mobo may die in a day...
so not recommended

It s better to change the procy as well...
Wats ur budget?

Zebronics	Intel 945 s avail for 1.8K


----------



## captain_volt (Apr 12, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Chinese mobo may die in a day...
> so not recommended
> 
> It s better to change the procy as well...
> ...



ok. where would I get that? online ? which store?


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 12, 2011)

THEITDEPOT has 
Mercury PI845Z - 1.7K


----------



## shantanu (Apr 12, 2011)

There are a few brands like Zebronics and Necola that are offering low cost 845/945 motherboards. You can get Necola/Zeb with 1 year warranty for 1.3k


----------



## captain_volt (Apr 12, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Chinese mobo may die in a day...
> so not recommended
> 
> It s better to change the procy as well...
> ...



thanks manju. for your suggestion . I will get zebro for myself..



shantanu said:


> There are a few brands like Zebronics and Necola that are offering low cost 845/945 motherboards. You can get Necola/Zeb with 1 year warranty for 1.3k



thanks.. for suggestions.


----------



## ANYCOM (Apr 14, 2011)

chinese 845 m/b with 2x sata cost around 1300 with 1 yr warranty and chinese 945 m/b with 2x sata and supports ddr2 ram cost around 1650/- with 1 yr warranty.


source: my local mumbai dealer


----------



## captain_volt (Apr 14, 2011)

ANYCOM said:


> chinese 845 m/b with 2x sata cost around 1300 with 1 yr warranty and chinese 945 m/b with 2x sata and supports ddr2 ram cost around 1650/- with 1 yr warranty.
> 
> 
> source: my local mumbai dealer



 But I think  zebro   is reliable... coz it has a company name on it. In case of warranty on  chinese boards, it totallly depends on the vendor IMO..


----------



## Chakshu (Apr 14, 2011)

BRAND has a value dont be carried away by cheap offerings. purchase thing that gives you satisfaction.


----------



## ssengupta (Apr 14, 2011)

Dont know about availability but there is one Biostar 478 pin board on G31 chip.


----------



## captain_volt (Apr 15, 2011)

ssengupta said:


> Dont know about availability but there is one Biostar 478 pin board on G31 chip.



You mean board has pins on it.. so that means it is for pinless proccy.. dude. and I think G31 chips are for LGA 775 socket... am I rite guys?


----------



## ssengupta (Apr 18, 2011)

captain_volt said:


> You mean board has pins on it.. so that means it is for pinless proccy.. dude. and I think G31 chips are for LGA 775 socket... am I rite guys?




Nope. There is one Socket 478 board with G31. You can contact Abacus Peripherals for availability. Check this out :


Newegg.com - BIOSTAR G31-M4 478 Intel G31 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard


----------



## captain_volt (Apr 18, 2011)

ssengupta said:


> Nope. There is one Socket 478 board with G31. You can contact Abacus Peripherals for availability. Check this out :
> 
> 
> Newegg.com - BIOSTAR G31-M4 478 Intel G31 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard



Yup!! you are right. It is Mpga 478 socket.. thanks for the information.. I don't think it is available there.
If you know any other indian store  who has this mobo ..  thanks


----------



## ANYCOM (Apr 18, 2011)

both zeb and tht chinese M/B are the same. even zeb import M/B frm china and have quality. u get the best service from local dealer then the zeb S.C.
depends on which dealer you buy. the price i post is the wholesale price.

you can contact tht dealer on 9324919032


----------



## captain_volt (Apr 18, 2011)

ANYCOM said:


> both zeb and tht chinese M/B are the same. even zeb import M/B frm china and have quality. u get the best service from local dealer then the zeb S.C.
> depends on which dealer you buy. the price i post is the wholesale price.
> 
> you can contact tht dealer on 9324919032



chinese 845 m/b with 2x sata cost around 1300 with 1 yr warranty and chinese 945 m/b with 2x sata and supports ddr2 ram cost around 1650/- with 1 yr warranty.

 I think your dealer is  robbing you. The correct price of 945 chinese board is  Rs. 1500 my dealer is ready to give me on this price.
and you can help me another way can you tell me the prices of ddr2 ram there??


----------



## ssengupta (Apr 19, 2011)

Kingston ones are available for 925/- for 1 GB and 1525/- for 2 GB at Delta with taxes.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 19, 2011)

ANYCOM said:


> both zeb and tht chinese M/B are the same. even zeb import M/B frm china and have quality. u get the best service from local dealer then the zeb S.C.
> depends on which dealer you buy. the price i post is the wholesale price.
> 
> you can contact tht dealer on 9324919032



All the brands is india are chinese make.... Not zeb alone...


----------



## ANYCOM (Apr 19, 2011)

yeah thts what i want to say almost all thing are china made.. lol  but he said zeb is better then chinese so i said. 

@captain:  1500 with 1 year warranty? what is your location? i m ready to buy in qty coz my dealer said he will buy 100pcs/month @ 1500

1gbddr2 dynet :  650/3yw

2gbddr2 dynet :   1100/ 3yw


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 19, 2011)

Ofcourse zeb is better than other local chinese made mobos....


----------



## captain_volt (Apr 19, 2011)

ANYCOM said:


> yeah thts what i want to say almost all thing are china made.. lol  but he said zeb is better then chinese so i said.
> 
> @captain:  1500 with 1 year warranty? what is your location? i m ready to buy in qty coz my dealer said he will buy 100pcs/month @ 1500
> 
> ...



ok.. buddy.   ram price are same . in dynet case.. I want to know kingston and transcend..

and yes.. any time ..  pm me to buy.


----------

